# traue meinen augen nicht - kleine würmer



## kurt277 (5. Aug. 2009)

hallo erst mal!
habe soeben nach 3 tagen den filterdeckel (oase biotec18) wieder mal geöffnet und was seh ich da - tausende von kleinen roten __ würmer die herum krabeln

wie gibt es das??????? 

mein teich läuft jetzt erst ca. 3 wochen und das wasser ist seit 2 wochen sehr grün

zum teich:
4x7m ca.1,70 tief = schwimmbereich
3x4m ca. 0,30-1,0 tief = regenerierzone mit pflanzen
filter: oase biotec 18 
pumpe: optimax 20.000
bodenablauf und skimer
schwerkraftsystem

der teich ist rundherum noch in arbeit.
wer kann mir bitte tipps geben wie ich das wasser sauber bekomme bzw. was ich falsch mache
und was sind das für würmer, ist das normal

gruß und danke im voraus
kurt


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: traue meinen augen nicht - kleine  würmer*

Servus Kurt

Ich würde meinen das ist die übliche Algenblüte nach dem erstmaligen befüllen des Teiches . Das gibt sich wieder, wenn die Pflanzen einmal durchstarten.

Fragen:

wann befüllt
befüllt mit Dachwasser 
Filter läuft rund um die Uhr
welches Pflanzensubstrat
Fische schon eingesetzt


----------



## kurt277 (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: traue meinen augen nicht - kleine  würmer*

servus helmut!
meinst ich habe noch hoffnungen

# befüllt vor 3 wochen
# befüllt mit leitungswasser
# filter läuft rund um die uhr
# am boden beim pflanzenbecken hab ich kieselsteine vom baggerloch
# fische hab ich im pflanzenbecken es sind 2 gr. und 6 kleine goldfische

was ich in den teich gemischt habe sind mikroorganismen "AQUA 5 DRY" das war das einzige was ich aufgetrieben habe. hab mich im net schlau gemacht und ich finde das mit den mikroorganismen ist eine gute sache
die uv lampe läuft nun seit einer woche.
ich möchte gern noch mehr pflanzen einsetzten aber es gibt nirgendwo zu kaufen (schlechter zeitpunkt).
ich denke ich werde in die baggerlöcher gehen und welche holen (darf mich halt nicht erwischen lassen) sind aber meist nur wasserminen dort.

gruß


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: traue meinen augen nicht - kleine  würmer*

Servus Kurt

Hast die UV-Lampe erneuert 
Der Filter war doch von einem Kollegen ... wie lange war die denn in Betrieb  ... man sollte die jährlich oder nach Ablauf der Betriebsstunden austauschen 

Die Fische hast leider ein bisserl zu früh eingesetzt ... hättest den Nitritpeak abwarten sollen 

Messe einmal die Wasserwerte und stelle sie hier ein 

Pflanzen würde ich nicht der Natur entnehmen, wer weiß was du dir da holst, an Bakterien, Krankheiten etc. und ...... es ist strengstens verboten.

Pflanzen bekommst sicher Hier, vielleicht nicht mehr das ganze Sortiment, aber das eine oder andere wird schon noch da sein


----------



## kurt277 (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: traue meinen augen nicht - kleine  würmer*

muß mal nachfragen wie lange die uv lampe in betrieb war!

was ist denn nitritpeak??? hab ich noch nie gehört

das wasser lass ich nächste woche überprüfen und stell die werte dann rein.

vielleicht bekomm ich von einem bekannten (zur zeit im urlaub) in 2 wochen noch pflanzen, hoffe das das noch meine rettung ist und der teich nicht kippt!!

so, nun muß ich draussen weiter arbeiten wenn das wetter schon mal mitspielt.

danke helmut und einen schönen tag noch 

gruß
kurt


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: traue meinen augen nicht - kleine  würmer*

Hallo Kurt,

und herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Zu Nitritpeak guckst Du bitte mal hier - das ist wichtig: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/24

Die roten Würmer im Filter sind vermutlich Zuckmückenlarven. Wirf sie in den Teich, die Fische werden sich freuen. Das ist besser als Fertigfutter. Füttern solltest Du sowieso eher sparsam.

Wasserwerte würde ich an Deiner Stelle etwas früher als nächste Woche prüfen. (s.o.).


----------

